# The Festival Of Bonj



## bonj (24/4/07)

Howdy Ya'll,

I am turning 30 at the beginning of June, so to celebrate the occasion, I'd like to invite those of you (and your SO's if so inclined) who will be around at the time to join me for a few (dozen) beers.  Saturday, June 9th is the day/night in question.

With the help of a couple of locals (browndog, mobrien), I'm hoping to have at least my first AG on tap by then, so you can all marvel at my complete lack of brewing prowess. :lol: 

Anyone who is not thinking of driving from interstate should HTFU!

There is plenty of space to throw out a swag, and if someone bribes me with enough beer, I might even sort out a spare bed.

InCider, if you start walking now, you might be here on time h34r: 

Ever the eternal optimist, I'll start the list myself


----------



## bonj (24/4/07)

Bonj


----------



## TidalPete (24/4/07)

Bonj said:


> Howdy Ya'll,
> 
> I am turning 30 at the beginning of June, so to celebrate the occasion, I'd like to invite those of you (and your SO's if so inclined) who will be around at the time to join me for a few (dozen) beers. Saturday, June 9th is the day/night in question.
> 
> ...



Bonj,

I will see what I can come up with as a bribe for the spare bed if I can make it. Are you near a railway station??  

:beer:


----------



## browndog (24/4/07)

Sounds great Ben and I don't have to drive 100km to get there. Better work out what you want to brew and put an order in with Ross.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (24/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> Bonj,
> 
> I will see what I can come up with as a bribe for the spare bed if I can make it. Are you near a railway station?? Southside or Northside??
> 
> :beer:



Westside! I'm about 10 minutes from Browndog's. Closest train station is Booval - about a 10 minute drive.
I'm sure I can organise a pickup for you if you'd like.


----------



## bonj (24/4/07)

browndog said:


> Sounds great Ben and I don't have to drive 100km to get there. Better work out what you want to brew and put an order in with Ross.



Awesome. :beerbang: 

Decisions... what's a good recipe for a first AG? I was thinking a simple ale with some American hops and US-56.


----------



## Jye (24/4/07)

Once its cleared with the better half Ill be there :beer: 

Bonj
TidalPete (Hopefully)
Browndog


----------



## Ross (24/4/07)

Too early to commit - But all going well, I'll be there & fighting Pete for the bed...lol.

cheers ross


----------



## TidalPete (24/4/07)

Ross said:


> Too early to commit - But all going well, I'll be there & fighting Pete for the bed...lol.
> 
> cheers ross



Too late she cried!  I have got the ok from Mrs Sharkbait. :beerbang:
Hope you are going Rossco as I will have to collect my next order about that time. :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## TidalPete (24/4/07)

Bonj said:


> Awesome. :beerbang:
> 
> Decisions... what's a good recipe for a first AG? I was thinking a simple ale with some American hops and US-56.



Mate,
A good first AG is a dark beer (Preferably a Stout or a Porter) as there is less chance of minor stuff-ups showing through.  That's what I did.

:beer:


----------



## bonj (24/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> Too late she cried! I have got the ok from Mrs Sharkbait. :beerbang:



No need to worry... it's a double bed :unsure: :lol: 

Who wants to help me install an industrial extractor fan? h34r:


----------



## bonj (24/4/07)

Festival of Bonj attendees

bonj
TidalPete
Browndog
Jye (Pending approval)
Ross (maybe)


----------



## InCider (24/4/07)

Bonj said:


> Festival of Bonj attendees
> 
> bonj
> TidalPete
> ...


I'm in. I have to clear my name!  \


InCider (HTFU Police)


----------



## InCider (24/4/07)

Bonj said:


> Howdy Ya'll,
> 
> 
> Anyone who is not thinking of driving from interstate should HTFU!
> ...


----------



## sqyre (24/4/07)

Grrrrrr...... :angry: 

Always when i have something on....

In this case i promised Mrs Sqyre she could go to the Drag Racing Nationals that night.

So i have to stay home and look after the kids...

And its my Birthday too....  ......really...it is....

"its not my party but i'll cry if i want to."

Bugger....

oh well...

Sqyre...  

_*Sulking like a school girl with a skinned knee.*_


----------



## bonj (24/4/07)

Aren't the nationals held at Willowbank? Not that far from here.


----------



## sqyre (24/4/07)

_**OH...NO!!!..Dead Broad OFF the Table!!!!**_

I cant accomodate on the saturday...looking after the kiddies is a hands on situation.

I was contemplating a get-together on the sunday (monday being a holiday anyway)

But my slightly unwitting neighbor happened to leave his excavator down the back yard (with the keys in it.)

and after quite a few "Hells Advocate Pilzener's" i attempted a little bit of Landscaping..

well_*...*Nasty bit of buisness that....I had to beat him to death with his own shoes...**_

Anyway see for yourself...





So not much room for a mega-piss up...

But should be up and ready if i put my hand up to host the Xmas Case Swap again.

We could do a Post-Bonj brewday??? but i dont think too many would be up for it... :huh: 

oh well..  

Sqyre...


----------



## Zizzle (25/4/07)

I can't really plan that far in advance but after InCiders invite, how can I resist, pencil me in.

So Bonj, how will your non beer-freak friends react when a bunch of us piss heads show up?


----------



## bonj (25/4/07)

Zizzle said:


> So Bonj, how will your non beer-freak friends react when a bunch of us piss heads show up?


Friends? :lol:


----------



## stillscottish (26/4/07)

You mentioned SO's.
Will there be any other females there? (apart from Zizzle  )
My chances of being able to attend would be much greater if my better half was able to come.

Campbell


----------



## InCider (27/4/07)

stillscottish said:


> You mentioned SO's.
> Will there be any other females there? (apart from Zizzle  )
> My chances of being able to attend would be much greater if my better half was able to come.
> 
> Campbell


Campbell - as long as she know's all the words to HTFU and doen't take any offence!


----------



## bonj (27/4/07)

stillscottish said:


> You mentioned SO's.
> Will there be any other females there? (apart from Zizzle  )
> My chances of being able to attend would be much greater if my better half was able to come.
> 
> Campbell



There will be other women there. My wife, my sister out-law, mother out-law, and we're inviting a few couples also.

So please bring your wife along.

-Bonj


----------



## winkle (27/4/07)

Bonj said:


> There will be other women there. My wife, my sister out-law, mother out-law, and we're inviting a few couples also.
> 
> So please bring your wife along.
> 
> -Bonj



Saves taxi fares that way.  I'm pretty sure that I've got another commitment (have to check with SWMBO) but put me on the possible list


----------



## bonj (27/4/07)

Festival of Bonj attendees

bonj
TidalPete
Browndog
InCider
Zizzle (in pencil)
Mobrien (maybe)
Campbell (Pending approval)
Jye (Pending approval)
Ross (maybe)
Winkle (Pending approval)


----------



## TidalPete (28/4/07)

Bonj said:


> Festival of Bonj attendees
> 
> bonj
> Browndog
> ...



Sorry Bonj old son, but I will reluctantly have to withdraw from this one  . Have just heard from rellies in Proserpine that they will be staying with us on the weekend of your party on their way to Melbourne. Trapped like a rat & no way out of this time  .

:beer:


----------



## InCider (28/4/07)

Sorry Pete 'ole mate. I would have enjoyed clearing a carriage with you. That would take guts - 
crook ones!  

I've updated the list and will try and bring SWAMBO, bit it looks like I'll be training it.

bonj (Pending approval
Browndog
InCider (No wuckens)
Zizzle (in pencil)
Mobrien (maybe)
Campbell (Pending approval)
Jye (Pending approval)
Ross (maybe)
Winkle (Pending approval)

InCider.


----------



## bonj (29/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> Sorry Bonj old son, but I will reluctantly have to withdraw from this one  . Have just heard from rellies in Proserpine that they will be staying with us on the weekend of your party on their way to Melbourne. Trapped like a rat & no way out of this time  .
> 
> :beer:



Not to worry Pete. There'll be others. Have a few for me.

I guess that puts Ross to the top of the bed waiting list.

bonj
Browndog
InCider
Zizzle (in pencil)
Mobrien (maybe)
Campbell (Pending approval)
Jye (Pending approval)
Ross (maybe)
Winkle (Pending approval)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/4/07)

sqyre said:


> _**OH...NO!!!..Dead Broad OFF the Table!!!!**_
> 
> 
> But my slightly unwitting neighbor happened to leave his excavator down the back yard (with the keys in it.)
> ...




Hey Squire

Is there any way that the excavator could accidently be driven to my place and left here with the keys in it.

It is only a few 100km, I doubt your neighbor would miss it at all.... B)


----------



## QldKev (30/4/07)

For a sec I though Ross was at the top of the bed wetting list 

I'm in, promise not to pull out this time.


----------



## razz (30/4/07)

QldKev said:


> For a sec I though Ross was at the top of the bed wetting list
> 
> I'm in, promise not to pull out this time.


Said the vicar to the prostitute !


----------



## stillscottish (30/4/07)

Sorry Bonj.

I just realised that I have a long standing prior engagement.
An old mate of mine is celebrating his diamond wedding that night and I said months ago I would be there.
He was one of the Rats of Tobruk and wants me to play a few tunes on the toots for him.

I know it'll be a damn fine night and I'm sorry that I'll miss it.

Campbell


----------



## bonj (1/5/07)

> For a sec I though Ross was at the top of the bed wetting list
> 
> I'm in, promise not to pull out this time


:lol: 
I might get some plastic h34r: 




stillscottish said:


> Sorry Bonj.
> 
> I just realised that I have a long standing prior engagement.
> An old mate of mine is celebrating his diamond wedding that night and I said months ago I would be there.
> ...


Bugger. Hope to see you at the July swap.


----------



## bonj (1/5/07)

bonj
Browndog
InCider
QldKev
Winkle
Zizzle (in pencil)
Mobrien (maybe)
Jye (Pending approval)
Ross (maybe)


----------



## Batz (1/5/07)

Sorry Bonj I too would like to be there,the same shut that keeps me from the swap also keeps me from your birthday.Have a good one and happy birthday for the night.

Batz


----------



## winkle (1/5/07)

Batz said:


> Sorry Bonj I too would like to be there,the same shut that keeps me from the swap also keeps me from your birthday.Have a good one and happy birthday for the night.
> 
> Batz


Jeezus Batz, work is the curse of the drinking man  Bonj, I'm begining to HTFU and should make it , SWMBO can pilot home and if I'm pissed I won't notice the driving


----------



## bonj (1/5/07)

winkle said:


> Bonj, I'm begining to HTFU and should make it , SWMBO can pilot home and if I'm pissed I won't notice the driving



Awesome Winkle! Hope to see you here.


----------



## Batz (1/5/07)

winkle said:


> Jeezus Batz, work is the curse of the drinking man  Bonj, I'm begining to HTFU and should make it , SWMBO can pilot home and if I'm pissed I won't notice the driving




This is my working time mate,now till xmas I can't plan a thing <_< 

Batz


----------



## bonj (1/5/07)

Batz said:


> Sorry Bonj I too would like to be there,the same shut that keeps me from the swap also keeps me from your birthday.Have a good one and happy birthday for the night.
> 
> Batz



Thanks for the birthday wishes Batz. You'll be pleased to know that your old AG gear has made its way to me and will be fired up again on the 12th May.


----------



## Batz (1/5/07)

Bonj said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes Batz. You'll be pleased to know that your old AG gear has made its way to me and will be fired up again on the 12th May.




Great ! many a good brew has been turned out on the equipment mate,most in the Northwest of WA
We will have to catch up for a brewday,I'll love to join you doing a brew on my old gear!  

Batz


----------



## InCider (1/5/07)

bonj (pending approval)
Browndog (Fire Warden)
InCider (Hella Yeah)
QldKev (Queensland Representative)
Winkle (Maybe BD can bring some Duvel mate!) 
Zizzle (in pencil)
Mobrien (maybe)
Jye (Pending approval)
Ross (maybe)
Pat's phone call (STD)


----------



## NickB (1/5/07)

HI,

I'll throw my hat in the ring. Just moved up here, and itching to get to one of these gatherings if I'm welcome.... Will have to double check work, but would love to meet those of you who I haven't had the pleasure of meeting yet...\

Don't know how I'll go with a contribution to the drinking pool though. Only have a 5L capacity for my brews atm....might have to chuck another on this week!

Cheers

Nick

bonj (pending approval)
Browndog (Fire Warden)
InCider (Hella Yeah)
QldKev (Queensland Representative)
Winkle (Maybe BD can bring some Duvel mate!) 
Zizzle (in pencil)
Mobrien (maybe)
Jye (Pending approval)
Ross (maybe)
Pat's phone call (STD)
NickB


----------



## InCider (1/5/07)

Glad to have you along Nick. I look forward to seeing you there on the day.

Cheers,

Sean.



NickB said:


> HI,
> 
> I'll throw my hat in the ring. Just moved up here, and itching to get to one of these gatherings if I'm welcome.... Will have to double check work, but would love to meet those of you who I haven't had the pleasure of meeting yet...\
> 
> ...


----------



## browndog (1/5/07)

Still got plenty of Duvel here Lads  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (2/5/07)

NickB said:


> HI,
> 
> I'll throw my hat in the ring. Just moved up here, and itching to get to one of these gatherings if I'm welcome....



G'day Nick. Good to have you aboard. You're totally welcome to come along. 

bonj (pending approval)

what? I need approval to go to my own party? Thanks InCider  

It's my party and I'll cry if I want to!

Browndog (Fire Warden)
InCider (Hella Yeah)
QldKev (Queensland Representative)
Winkle (Maybe BD can bring some Duvel mate!) 
Zizzle (in pencil)
Mobrien (maybe)
Jye (Pending approval)
Ross (maybe)
Pat's phone call (STD)
NickB (pending work commitments)


----------



## pint of lager (2/5/07)

If you leave the computer on, we can have a virtual attendance via the chatroom.

Just make sure you sign yourself out of AHB, just ask Ross why.


----------



## bonj (2/5/07)

Good idea, POL. I might just do that. 

And I'll definitely log out of AHB... :lol:


----------



## NickB (8/5/07)

Well, count me in!

Asked for, and got the day off, so it's all smooth sailing!

See you all there!!

PS: How far from the train station are you???

Browndog (Fire Warden)
InCider (Hella Yeah)
QldKev (Queensland Representative)
Winkle (Maybe BD can bring some Duvel mate!) 
Zizzle (in pencil)
Mobrien (maybe)
Jye (Pending approval)
Ross (maybe)
Pat's phone call (STD)
NickB (Pint Please!)

Cheers

Nick


----------



## bonj (9/5/07)

NickB said:


> How far from the train station are you???



Too far to walk, but if you organise with InCider to be here a bit early on the same train, I might be able to organise a station pickup. It's only a 10 minute drive. Would be less if there wasn't so many bloody traffic lights.

-Bonj


----------



## bonj (12/5/07)

Well I brewed my first AG yesterday. All going well, it will be on tap at the "festival".

You can read (and eventually see) all about it in the following thread:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=15416


----------



## InCider (12/5/07)

Bonj said:


> Too far to walk, but if you organise with InCider to be here a bit early on the same train, I might be able to organise a station pickup. It's only a 10 minute drive. Would be less if there wasn't so many bloody traffic lights.
> 
> -Bonj



Hey Nick, I'll send you a PM closer to the day and we can meet up at the station as Bonj suggested. If we have to wait, maybe we can get some of those delicious new VB Golds to try!  

InCider.


----------



## winkle (12/5/07)

Hmm, I could get a train as well I suppose. With a bit of organising I could be on the same one as Incider. VB Middys oh yes.. :blink:


----------



## InCider (12/5/07)

winkle said:


> Hmm, I could get a train as well I suppose. With a bit of organising I could be on the same one as Incider. VB Middys oh yes.. :blink:



Winkle it would be grand! We could appropriately condition this fermented delight in the strong winter sun that will be streaming through into our carriage!  Drin k them warm! Yes!

InCider.


----------



## stillscottish (12/5/07)

InCider said:


> Winkle it would be grand! We could appropriately condition this fermented delight in the strong winter sun that will be streaming through into our carriage!  Drin k them warm! Yes!
> 
> InCider.



Or you could just drink each other's piss.  

Campbell


----------



## winkle (12/5/07)

stillscottish said:


> Or you could just drink each other's piss.
> 
> Campbell



You're spending far too much time on those German porn sites


----------



## stillscottish (12/5/07)

winkle said:


> You're spending far too much time on those German porn sites



It's a slack day at work.

Campbell


----------



## NickB (15/5/07)

Ooops, will have to pass on this little gathering. Turns out I "failed to remember" that I'm celebrating 6 years of togetherness with the GF that night.....

Sorry lads... Will see most of you at the Xmas in July swap I'm sure though

Cheers

Nick


----------



## bonj (15/5/07)

No problems NickB. I hope you make it to the July swap.

Winkle had better catch the train with InCider, or he'll finish all the VB gold himself h34r:

Browndog (Fire Warden)
InCider (Hella Yeah)
QldKev (Queensland Representative)
Winkle (Maybe BD can bring some Duvel mate!)
Mobrien (and possibly partner)
Zizzle (in pencil)
Jye (Pending approval)
Ross (maybe)
Pat's phone call (STD)


----------



## als_world (15/5/07)

Bonj said:


> No problems NickB. I hope you make it to the July swap.
> 
> Winkle had better catch the train with InCider, or he'll finish all the VB gold himself h34r:
> 
> ...



If you've got room for 1 more, I'm in.

Browndog (Fire Warden)
InCider (Hella Yeah)
QldKev (Queensland Representative)
Winkle (Maybe BD can bring some Duvel mate!)
Mobrien (and possibly partner)
Zizzle (in pencil)
Jye (Pending approval)
Ross (maybe)
Pat's phone call (STD)

als_world (Pending approval from Bonj)


----------



## bonj (16/5/07)

als_world said:


> If you've got room for 1 more, I'm in.



You're very welcome to come along. I'll be posting more info about times later.
I'll also be calling for some email addresses that I don't have, so I can send out the address.

Browndog (Fire Warden)
InCider (Hella Yeah)
QldKev (Queensland Representative)
Winkle (Maybe BD can bring some Duvel mate!)
Mobrien (and possibly partner)
als_world (Approved!)
Zizzle (in pencil)
Jye (Pending approval)
Ross (maybe)
Pat's phone call (STD)


----------



## bonj (1/6/07)

G'day all,

Just want to reiterate that June *9th* is the date. I thought I'd confirm as I have been made aware that one person (who will remain nameless) thought it was tomorrow. 

I'm so looking forward to it, and hopefully there will be some beer left by the 9th, because after tasting it this afternoon, all I can say is "I'm in love!" and I'm never going back to K&K. 

Oh and huge thanks to Brad_G, Zizzle and partners, and Nick the token Canadian for the awesome night last Saturday. You guys rock, and I hope to see you here. And Nick, if you're free, as I said on Saturday night, you're totally welcome as well.

-Bonj


----------



## bonj (3/6/07)

Bonj 
Browndog (Fire Warden)
QldKev (Queensland Representative)
Winkle (Maybe BD can bring some Duvel mate!)
Mobrien (and possibly partner)
als_world (Approved!)
Zizzle (in pencil)
Jye (Pending approval)
Ross (maybe)
Pat's phone call (STD)


----------



## NickB (3/6/07)

Bonj said:


> No problems NickB. I hope you make it to the July swap.
> 
> Winkle had better catch the train with InCider, or he'll finish all the VB gold himself h34r:
> 
> ...



Well, still sad I'm going to miss this one, but will definitely be at the July Swap (in fact, I'm now swap entrant #19!) 

Happy Birthday to ya, Bonj!

As long as I can get over this Bloody Cold by then, I'll be laughing....oh, and hopefully I'll have some beer to bring and drink too....not much time for the old brewing this past fortnight...

Cheers

NickB


----------



## Zizzle (3/6/07)

Hey Bonj, what time is kickoff at your place?

The Mini Muster is on in Bris on Sunday and I have been telling people that I would take my brick up. Which means prep work on Saturday and up early on Sunday.


----------



## bonj (3/6/07)

I'm thinking 5-ish, but I'm perfectly happy if anyone wants to turn up earlier than that.


----------



## sqyre (3/6/07)

hey hey...

things are lookin up!!!

Possible rain this weekend..if so they may cancel the drags this weekend which means i may be a late entry...

Fingers crossed...

Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre (3/6/07)

Thats if i'm still invited.... :blink: 

 :super: 

Sqyre...


----------



## bonj (3/6/07)

course you are, mate!

I was going to suggest you just bring the kids too. There's plenty of space in my daughter's room for them to crash. Then Renae could just come over here when the drags are finished. Up to you anyway... may not need to decide if the rain comes...


----------



## QldKev (7/6/07)

Sorry; but I'm going to have to pull out of yet another gathering 

I'm still up FNQ for work and looks like we wont be back in time. Really would be great to get to meet all of you, but just not this time - sorry.

Really pissed off at the moment.....

QldKev


----------



## browndog (7/6/07)

Do you reckon we can finish off 1/2 a keg of Duvel clone guys? I really need the keg :huh: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (7/6/07)

QldKev, Sorry you can't make it. Maybe next time.

Browndog, We can sure as hell try!


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/6/07)

Hey Bonj, all the best mate, wish I could make it down for the day and I hope you have a good one.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (7/6/07)

Well, I'm now a definate  

Helping Browndog with a brew (well drinking his beer :chug: ) beforehand, so should be nicely lubed by the time the party kicks off  

Cheers Ross...


----------



## Jye (7/6/07)

Im out  

Long weekend and SWMBO has it off so we will be doing couply stuff :wub: 

Have good one Bonj and Ill see you at the swap next month :beer:


----------



## bonj (7/6/07)

Bonj 
Browndog
Ross
Winkle and partner
Mobrien (and possibly partner?)
als_world
Zizzle (in pencil)


----------



## Ross (7/6/07)

Jye said:


> Im out
> 
> Long weekend and SWMBO has it off so we will be doing couply stuff :wub:



Bring the missus with you, we'll keep her entertained   

Cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (7/6/07)

Ross said:


> Bring the missus with you, we'll keep her entertained
> 
> Cheers Ross



Unfortunately watch me drink doesnt count as couple time <_<


----------



## mobrien (7/6/07)

Bonj said:


> Bonj
> Browndog
> Ross
> Winkle and partner
> ...



My wife isn't coming - she says she'd rather have a girls night. List edited above.

It must be a requisit to do a brew before coming to the festival - als_world and I are doing an oktoberfest before we come..... Have to break in the new mash tun

M


----------



## bonj (7/6/07)

Definitely have a beer with you at the swap, Jye...and enjoy your long weekend.

I did my pre-festival brew today.... a German Pilsner... German because I miscalculated the Saaz hops because I forgot the AA was low this season... I substituted some Hallertau. And thanks to Ross' advice the other day, I hit my gravity target... and the refractometer is so much easier. Still have some calibration to do for the mash... overshot my mash temp by 2 degrees. I hit 66*C. Was aiming for 64*C. No matter... 

Woops... forgot to post the message... went out to clean the brewery...


----------



## winkle (9/6/07)

Have a good one lads, I've cracked my latest hefe & it's a swiller so I'll have a few for yas. Watch out for Browndogs Duval (a sledge hammer wrapped in velvert)


----------



## browndog (10/6/07)

Many thanks to Ben and Laura for a great evening filled with many culinary delights, great food and good company, to all who missed out you missed some great tucker.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (10/6/07)

browndog said:


> Many thanks to Ben and Laura for a great evening filled with many culinary delights, great food and good company, to all who missed out you missed some great tucker.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




You just beat me to it Tony - Thanks heaps Laura & Ben & a special thankyou for putting me up for the night... The liver is going to have a welcomed rest this evening  

Cheers Ross


----------



## mobrien (10/6/07)

Ross said:


> You just beat me to it Tony - Thanks heaps Laura & Ben & a special thankyou for putting me up for the night... The liver is going to have a welcomed rest this evening
> 
> Cheers Ross



Yes - was an excellent evening. Thanks to all, especially Laura and Ben. I think it's my turn to host a brewday next - but it won't be for a couple of months, given the upcoming OS trip!

M


----------



## Zizzle (10/6/07)

Happy birthday Bonj.

Sorry I missed another good event.

I had to prep my car for a show today, and the bike has packed up it's regulator/rectifier once again, so things were working against me.

I was almost as flat out as these guys yesterday:


----------



## bonj (11/6/07)

Thanks guys, for a great evening. My liver had a well earned rest yesterday too. Laura and I had a really good time, and Laura informs me that she's unlikely to drink wine anymore after tasting some fine beer samples. Another convert! We're looking forward to hosting another in the future. 

Zizzle... HTFU! See you at the case swap! :lol:


----------

